# Got to build a BIG no HUGE bridge... What to build?



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Got a 20-30 foot span and 2 almost 40 foot curve bridges to build open design. What should I build. This is going to the Spencer shops g scale layout.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Daniel,
Perhaps some more information might help.
How high above the ground are these?
Is the ground level?
What materials do you like working with?
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

First guideline is time period.

Second is area/location being depicted...eastern or western..or more specific locale...

Terrain...hence abutment and support piers to carry your bridges on...

Again time period will dictate structure design materials..loadings...thence the span of indiviual bridges...used in various combinations to across the divide..

I am talking about original design needs here..how would it have been built for that period and location...

Sounds like fun tho...

Dirk


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

David Leech said:


> Daniel,
> Perhaps some more information might help.
> How high above the ground are these?
> Is the ground level?
> ...


the straight bridge 2-3 feet above ground the curves up to 8 feet in the air! Steel or Aluminum materials
the Track is at ground level but the lay of the land is going to allow for BIG bridges


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

No time period or east or west. Terrain I say hill side but have a dozer to move dirt "FUN FUN" It is a club layout on the Spencer Shop Properties with 3 acres to build on! The state has given $5,000 just for track to get started with.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I say stick with a Southern Ry. theme. Look at the James River bridge in Lynchburg, VA for an example. It's basically a heavy steel girder with track laid on top, with the whole thin sitting on high steel trestles.

An advantage for G scale is that it ought to be relatively simple to build a sturdy structure out of common structural steel shapes. Dress it up with plates, rivets, etc as needed, and put it on top of some steel towers. If you're careful, you can make most or all of the towers strictly cosmetic, which might help with future maintenance issues.

Where on the site is the layout going to be?


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

DKRickman said:


> I say stick with a Southern Ry. theme. Look at the James River bridge in Lynchburg, VA for an example. It's basically a heavy steel girder with track laid on top, with the whole thin sitting on high steel trestles.
> 
> An advantage for G scale is that it ought to be relatively simple to build a sturdy structure out of common structural steel shapes. Dress it up with plates, rivets, etc as needed, and put it on top of some steel towers. If you're careful, you can make most or all of the towers strictly cosmetic, which might help with future maintenance issues.
> 
> Where on the site is the layout going to be?


Right when you go in on the left were the wooded area is, we have already cleared a big spot.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Daniel, it doesn't have to be a single bridge, you could put in a string of smaller bridges if you want, like in this pic:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/44/Sixth_Street_Railroad_Bridge.jpg/800px-Sixth_Street_Railroad_Bridge.jpg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Curved bridges aren't very strong, Most are compromises of straight sections with curved track. An unsupported out side chord is very hard to counter balance.
Here's some....

John


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

How about a version of the KCS Baton Rouge Bridge?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Further to what Jim mentioned, they don't all have to be the same type of bridge either.
Here is a photo of a string of bridges that we passed in Washington state.
wooden trestle / plate girder / wooden trestle / through girder / wooden trestle.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

All great ideas and helpfull to you Dan.

This about covers the ground work....
All the possible combinations....


So whats your fav..?
What's your groups take gunna be??

Gotta vote or just a discussion...

Perhaps your in charge..your call!!?

Dirk


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

over head view of area Red is the area cleaned out now Yellow is track plan for now


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

The wooded are from the road to the driveway into Spencer and all the way to the track on the left of the picture is the area we got to use.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Every photo looks tiny. Huge is using the whole red area and having a bridge span most of it. think out of the box 20ft radius.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Foss River Bridge, Steven's Pass, WA. On a curve, on a 2.2% grade, been around for a while...








OR anther of my favorites, Willburton Trestle, Bellevue WA
975' Long, mostly timber construction.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

David Leech said:


> Further to what Jim mentioned, they don't all have to be the same type of bridge either.
> Here is a photo of a string of bridges that we passed in Washington state.
> wooden trestle / plate girder / wooden trestle / through girder / wooden trestle.
> Regards,
> David Leech, Delta, Canada


The bridge looks really familiar... I'm going to guess the location. HWY 2, Westside of mountain, just a few hundred feet to the East is Zeke's Drive In, old GN caboose out front. Been over and under that bridge quite a few times!


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

bnsfconductor said:


> Foss River Bridge, Steven's Pass, WA. On a curve, on a 2.2% grade, been around for a while...
> 
> Willburton Trestle, Bellevue WA
> 975' Long, mostly timber construction.


 I LIKE! this will be one now single or double track it?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

bnsfconductor said:


> The bridge looks really familiar... I'm going to guess the location. HWY 2, Westside of mountain, just a few hundred feet to the East is Zeke's Drive In, old GN caboose out front. Been over and under that bridge quite a few times!


The 'problem' with railroads is that they tend to use the same type of bridge everywhere, which makes sense if they work and you have the materials!
Actually this bridge is on 507, just northeast of Ranier.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Will be interested in what you come up with as I am looking at possibly bridging 30 or 40 feet on my site
I agree that 20 ' should be the minimum curve with all that pretty landscaping
Good luck


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

The bridge is single track. Search for Willburton trestle and you'll find lots of good pictures.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Those are some really interesting pictures. Food for Inspiration. 

JJ


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I would advise getting a copy of Bridges and Buildings by Kalmbach. Lots of ideas, engineering tips, and of course pics, drawings, and plans.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

I REALLY like the Brusio spiral on the Bernia line of the RhB. Radius is only about 30 meters [100 feet] and the grade is 7% uncompensated. Really exciting for an adhesion only railway. Thanks Vic.


----------

